# Lush Sultana of Soap



## samirish (Aug 14, 2013)

I am really loving the Lush soap called Sultana of Soap. It says it has citrus notes in it but I dont really smell allot of citrus in this soap.  Another description of it says that the scent was inspired by Italian nougat and I think that is probably more accurate. 

Does anyone know of a dupe for this FO?  I know there is a dupe of honey I washed the kids but I would really love to find a dupe of this one.

Thanks!


----------



## jean1C (Aug 14, 2013)

samirish said:


> I am really loving the Lush soap called Sultana of Soap. It says it has citrus notes in it but I dont really smell allot of citrus in this soap. Another description of it says that the scent was inspired by Italian nougat and I think that is probably more accurate.
> 
> Does anyone know of a dupe for this FO? I know there is a dupe of honey I washed the kids but I would really love to find a dupe of this one.
> 
> Thanks!


 
This is weird because I was on the Lush website a few days back. I searched with the key word "pepper" and this soap came up. I haven't been to the store to smell it, but would it be a citrus-spice scent? Sorry I haven't seen any dupes of the FO....Just thought I'd share some useless info.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 14, 2013)

Lathersandlights has this dupe.
http://http://www.lathersnlights.com/scents.html


----------



## samirish (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks so much!  I will try the dupe and report back.  Personally I dont smell allot of citrus, maybe berry and floral.


----------



## renata (Aug 22, 2013)

Why oh why international shipping charges are so high  I could just cry! I absolutely adore scent of Sultana of soap


----------



## savonierre (Aug 23, 2013)

I hear you renata, it makes me want to cry too.


----------



## dharinir (Jan 10, 2020)

Nuture soap has a dupe for sultana called Empress!


----------



## math ace (Jan 11, 2020)

Fragrance buddy has a dupe for sultana called
*PRINCE SHOWERS FRAGRANCE*

I've tested it in cp and the fragrance sticks for at least 6 months.

I've never been in Lush, so I don't know how true the dupe is.


----------



## Carly B (Jan 11, 2020)

dharinir said:


> Nuture soap has a dupe for sultana called Empress!



I've used Empress in CP soap.  It's quite nice.  Fragrance is sticking so far, too.


----------



## cerelife (Jan 15, 2020)

The FB dupe that math ace mentioned smells exactly like the Lush soap after cure - to my nose anyway!


----------

